# Broccoli who loves it who hates it?



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

*what you think about broccoli?*​
Love it! 8458.74%Hate it! Blargh! 2114.69%Not fussed.3826.57%


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

who loves it , who hates it or not fussed ? What do you think the benefits of this allmighty vegetable are? Personally i love it slows my slin release on a cut brings me plenty of fiber. I do em crispy cooked with no salt.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Where I live broccoli is extremely popular, particularly in this season since it is a winter vegetable. However it is a special variety of broccoli as shown in this link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapini

It is normally boiled quickly and then pan-fried with garlic, chilli pepper and occasionally anchovies.

It is delicious eaten as is or else mixed with pasta and parmesan cheese.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I like most green veg. Broccoli is alright, wouldn't put it at the top of my list though. Peas, cabbage and sprouts on the other hand... love them.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its an awesome food and everyone should eat some, i steam mine or eat it raw,its full of the good stuff,and

your body will burn a huge amount of cals digesting it,great pre comp food.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Broccoli doesn't even have a taste, or at least it doesn't to me..

Just tastes like the water it is cooked in, I enjoy the texture too, unless it's soggy as ****

Would eat it daily if I could be arsed cooking it


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you bored, thread on Brocolli lol. Anyway, I like it...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome stuff, eat it pretty much daily


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Are you bored, thread on Brocolli lol. Anyway, I like it...


No im not hehe just interested in who likes it & who actually eats it and so on its a great vegetable


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

3 times a day for me


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Broccoli doesn't even have a taste, or at least it doesn't to me..
> 
> Just tastes like the water it is cooked in, I enjoy the texture too, unless it's soggy as ****
> 
> Would eat it daily if I could be arsed cooking it


Its a right pain, putting water and salt in a pan and breaking a few stems off, then waiting 10 minutes...


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont mind it. I should est more of it really as ive heard it is really good for you. I have ot bout 3 times a week.

I couldnt imagine eating it raw tho


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Its a right pain, putting water and salt in a pan and breaking a few stems off, then waiting 10 minutes...


You want me to add salt too? Are you fu*c*king crazy? I'm currently studying to get a degree and you want me to jeopardize this for green veg?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Its a right pain, putting water and salt in a pan and breaking a few stems off, then waiting 10 minutes...


Or just buy frozen ones in a bag and put it right in boiling water for 5 min then done.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> You want me to add salt too? Are you fu*c*king crazy? I'm currently studying to get a degree and you want me to jeopardize this for green veg?


Sorry mate, forgot you're at UNI. Much easier to open a can of lager and a packet of crisps lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Sorry mate, forgot you're at UNI. Much easier to open a can of lager and a packet of crisps lol


Exactly.. I don't have to wash my crisp packets when I'm finished


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I love broccoli shower in that sh-it all day!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Going to go against the grain here, but is it really that a great a food? Or is it just one of these foods aspiring bb'ers feel compelled to eat, like brown rice and cottage cheese that don't really make any difference when swapped for foods with similar nutritional content.

Like I said above I'll eat any veg, but prefer others over broccoli so might only have it once or twice a month... not done me any harm.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Going to go against the grain here, but is it really that a great a food? Or is it just one of these foods aspiring bb'ers feel compelled to eat, like brown rice and cottage cheese that don't really make any difference when swapped for foods with similar nutritional content.
> 
> Like I said above I'll eat any veg, but prefer others over broccoli so might only have it once or twice a month... not done me any harm.


 yes it does like with white rice & fullgrain rice the difference is in the glycemic index, where as fullgrain releases slower cause of a lower glyco index the white rice releases faster & burns up more quickly theirby leaving your body full of starchy natural sugary calories & glucose, that is in turn stored as fat later. I also forgot to say that faster carbs lead to a more unstable pulse of insulin release in the body.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

I love broccoli raw. tops can be a bit dry but the stems are really tasty, have a mild onion flavour too it.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

absolutely love the stuff, buy a big froen bag for £1 and sometimes just snack on it if im peckish


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> yes it does like with white rice & fullgrain rice the difference is in the glycemic index, where as fullgrain releases slower cause of a lower glyco index the white rice releases faster & burns up more quickly theirby leaving your body full of starchy natural sugary calories & glucose, that is in turn stored as fat later. I also forgot to say that faster carbs lead to a more unstable pulse of insulin release in the body.


wow, you must really like broccoli.....


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to hate it mainly because I would cook like life out of it. Now I just cook it for a couple of mins so it's just warmed through and still crunchy and I like it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

broccoli rich in fiber also slows down carb digestion & the calories you consume are spent slower theirby giving a more slow lower & sustained release of insulin.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Broccoli doesn't even have a taste, or at least it doesn't to me..
> 
> Just tastes like the water it is cooked in, I enjoy the texture too, unless it's soggy as ****
> 
> Would eat it daily if I could be arsed cooking it


Same, doesnt really have a taste to me either.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i like


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> i like


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> yes it does like with white rice & fullgrain rice the difference is in the glycemic index, where as fullgrain releases slower cause of a lower glyco index the white rice releases faster & burns up more quickly theirby leaving your body full of starchy natural sugary calories & glucose, that is in turn stored as fat later. I also forgot to say that faster carbs lead to a more unstable pulse of insulin release in the body.


Yeah... but in the real world does this lead to a difference that's noticeable to the eye? Not in me it doesn't, but maybe you're striding for greater things than me.

Anyway, at risk of derailing your thread, I'll agree to disagree :beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

id rather eat my socks than eat brocoli


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Its great.

Take a full broccoli, cut it into bits.

Wash it. Stick it on a plate. Add butter to the florets. Cover with cling film.

Microwave for 4 mins.

Jobs a good un!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Yeah... but in the real world does this lead to a difference that's noticeable to the eye? Not in me it doesn't, but maybe you're striding for greater things than me.
> 
> Anyway, at risk of derailing your thread, I'll agree to disagree :beer:


No worries mate i love talking food & nutrition & learning new things also teaching what iknow  But trust me it makes a huge difference what you eat will define your physique


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cant even stand the smell. Same as sprouts.

So not willing to try it to be honest.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Absolutely love it, my favourite veg. Cooked or raw in salads.

This guy likes it too


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Raw as a snack, I grew the red variety last year, it's lush


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can never cook it right, it always tastes like sh!t to me :no:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Try the method I posted on previous page. Works great


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Eat it 2 times a day, wouldn't say i love it but i know it's good for me and i may aswell eat it as i can't have a meal without veg, it just doesn't feel right


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you lightly boil/steam it then chuck it on the foreman while doing your steak or chicken for about a minute it gets a bit more flavour.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Probly the only vegetable I don't eat!

Dosent matter which way Its cooked or what sauce it's with I just can't eat it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> Probly the only vegetable I don't eat!
> 
> Dosent matter which way Its cooked or what sauce it's with I just can't eat it.


Same with me & tomatoes its everything from the taste to the damn texture, it feels like poppin a zit you bite into the hard outer part and the soft stuff just comes shooting into your mouth.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I love cocks, its everything from the taste to the texture. You bite into the hard outer part and the soft stuff just comes shooting into your mouth.


Edited for accuracy...: )


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Edited for accuracy...: )


What are you talking about i love a good slong in my gob


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> What are you talking about i love a good slong in my gob


Re edited lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Re edited lol


How very kind of you i appreciate the effort


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it can't be over cooked tho.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Love it. Especially with Brocolli and Stilton soup


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

love it but got have mine steamed , just dont taste the same boild


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LER said:


> love it but got have mine steamed , just dont taste the same boild


Goota buy a steam cooker then always wanted to try steaming all of my food aswell. Iv read alot of the nutrients get preserved better that way?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Love nor hate, eat cause if its nutritional goodness, but in all honesty chocolates literally shts all over it haha


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Love the stuff, steamed is best though


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it boiled


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i like it but its not my favourite green veg cold..

now anyone that likes broccoli i urge you to spend a tiny bit more money and buy the tenderstem broccoli its fcukin lovely and you wont go back to normal stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like all veggies quite a lot...I like broccoli stir fried, steamed, any which way....have a great passion for cauliflower too.....yum


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a tenderstem once. What a night that was. :innocent:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Goota buy a steam cooker then always wanted to try steaming all of my food aswell. Iv read alot of the nutrients get preserved better that way?


mate you dont need a steam cooker .i havent got one...alls i use is a collender over a big pan of boiling water.simple mate.cost about £3


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

love it, along with griddled asparagus drizzled with sesame oil.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I love it roasted with some chilli flakes. Stays nice and crunchy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LER said:


> mate you dont need a steam cooker .i havent got one...alls i use is a collender over a big pan of boiling water.simple mate.cost about £3


Nice one  Will get ones of those then


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Broccoli absolutely love it and lucky my son does as well as we all know kids can be fussy eaters but he likes the fact that they look like little trees. If you want to try something a little different with your broccoli go for this no fuss just broccoli and water very easy very tasty


----------



## welsh lad (Oct 25, 2012)

love broccoli and spinach


----------



## rambofem (Jul 5, 2012)

mint veg eat it *raw*


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

As soon as it goes in my mouth, I have to spit it out or i'll puke everywhere. Same with most greens, I just vomit at the taste. I force myself to eat peas and green beans, but cabbage, lettuce, cauliflower, brocolli anything like that, i'll spew my ring up.

But it's not that I don't want to eat it, I know how good it is, I just cannot do it without puking.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> As soon as it goes in my mouth, I have to spit it out or i'll puke everywhere. Same with most greens, I just vomit at the taste. I force myself to eat peas and green beans, but cabbage, lettuce, cauliflower, brocolli anything like that, i'll spew my ring up.
> 
> But it's not that I don't want to eat it, I know how good it is, I just cannot do it without puking.


I use to be like that when i was 10


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

1010AD said:


> I use to be like that when i was 10


I could eat it when I was 10


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Love broccoli could have it with every meal.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Not fussed really. I eat it because it serves a purpose.


----------



## proironaust (Oct 17, 2010)

It's an awesome green. In the last few weeks of prep I go up to 1.3kg a day just to try to keep full.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the stuff. My main veg choice. Supposed to be a great cancer fighter too.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Not fussed. Consciously I'm aware of the benefits, it has no major taste so I find eating 1 med/large floret per day easy enough.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I really like it...but it doesn't like me :no: So I don't eat it anymore.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I love Broccoli, Infact I can't think of any veg I don't like

the g/f hates peas for some reason, how can you hate fresh garden peas :confused1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I love Broccoli, Infact I can't think of any veg I don't like
> 
> the g/f hates peas for some reason, how can you hate fresh garden peas :confused1:


I love all veggies. Really glad I do as some people really miss out on the nutritional value due to phobias/dislikes.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Love it. In fact, there's nothing I can really think of that I dislike!


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Hate it! Actually, tried to eat them tonight at dinner, and I was sensing vomit coming up! I really would like to like that.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

absolutely love little trees.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I,love it , don't love the broccoli farts tho


----------



## Hitman99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Raw or part cooked its nice over cooked soggy brocolli is like mush disgusting


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the stuff. Cant get enough.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Love it. Never did as a kid mind. Last week I had a proper veg craving so ate a head of broccoli, half a head of cauli and about half a kilo of steamed carrots....and a 400g of pulled pork....


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

roasted broccoli is the dogs bollocks


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Ive always loved broccoli, got bags and bags of it in the freezer!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Wouldnt go as far as saying I love it, but I certainly dont hate it! I have it most days.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

dap33 said:


> roasted broccoli is the dogs bollocks


never tried, whats your method?

im a massive fan of roasted sweet potato, parsnips, carrots etc


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

I love it if it's cooked right. My old man is a great cook, but his broccoli cooking is abysmal!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

love it mainly ligtly stir fried in oil then soy sauce


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I like tossing mine in either evoo or melted coconut oil (chuck some parmesan, herbs, seasoning etc) roast on a baking tray for half an hour on a low medium heat, same with cauli but I sprinkle balsamic vinegar over them


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

just added them into my diet about a month ago and loving it always steamed like i do with all my veg


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

olive oil, salt and pepper and roast away...usually roast it with butternut squash wedges or sweet potato wedges


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i also used to eat it raw, coated with a sprayable coconut oil i brought back from australia

http://www.naturepacific.com/contents/en-us/d241_Virgin_Coconut_Oil_Cooking_Spray_.html


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll be a liar if I say I dislike the little Trees.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I ****ing love the stuffff


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dont love it but eat it everyday along with cauliflour lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not fussed. I eat a lot of it each day, I normally just mash it up in with my chicken


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Its nice with mash and gravy!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Try it with soy sauce. Amazing


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hated it as a child, but then when I heard it was a super food for BBing and soon got to like it lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:



> Broccoli doesn't even have a taste, or at least it doesn't to me..
> 
> Just tastes like the water it is cooked in, I enjoy the texture too, unless it's soggy as ****
> 
> Would eat it daily if I could be arsed cooking it


**** cooking it put in the microwave right from the freezer


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't get the fascination with it tbh. How is it better than green beans for example?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Eat loads of it that and green beans. I take my broccoli raw don't like it cooked.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

I like it just buy the frozen stuff and ding it in the microwave for a few mind so it's still firm gets bland if you overdo it and it goes soggy. I have it mostly in work as it's easy to throw something with it. Just had salmon fillet, brown rice and broccoli as I'm on nights.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

i sometimes make it Purée (mashed) with potatos, tasty. :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Been eating it none stop for the last 18months! Can't wait for one week in June where I can eat steak and chips everyday


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

gymlady said:


> i sometimes make it Purée (mashed) with potatos, tasty. :thumb:


Yeah my missus normally does this on her Sunday dinner just mashes everything together, doesn't taste too bad either to be fair lol


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

raw for me love the stuff!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Old thread bump, what's the best way to cook broccoli so it doesn't go crappy the next day? I prepare my meals for work about 2/3 days I'm advance.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I ate almost a whole bunch or whatever it's called of broccoli raw last night. I didn't want to boil any of the nutrients out of it.


----------



## spriggzy87 (Apr 8, 2014)

i eat it and enjoy it but didn't do Dorian Yates any harm not eating it lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Broccoli is ok.. got fed up of eating it.. spicy cabbage all the way now


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Old thread bump, what's the best way to cook broccoli so it doesn't go crappy the next day? I prepare my meals for work about 2/3 days I'm advance.


Steam mine and it holds out pretty well.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Love it, steam mine as well. Have it with most meals.


----------

